# Platz P-51D 1/144....



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

AeroScale :: In-Box Review: P-51D Mustang by Rowan Baylis


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2009)

Nice Jan!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Way too small for me, but it looks extremely good.


----------

